# 98 GXE front lip?



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of any other front lips that with fit on a b14 sentra besides an actual sentra front lip, maybe a 95 civic, or 90 integra?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Why? And yes...anything will fit! It just depends on how much work you want to do...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

should just swap it to a 95-97 bumper and get a stillen lip or 626 lip then sell me your 98 bumper :thumbup:


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i like my 98 front bumper =)


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

LiuSpeedTuning.com


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't suppose any of those 95 body kits will fit on the 94 ga16de b13 body would they? Has anyone ever performed any swap like that? How hard was it?


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

B14 front bumpers prolly won't look right on a B13 unless you like convert the entire front clip. B13 looks good the way it is IMO, maybe add a front lip.

I would like to see a B15 front clip on a B14 200sx though. That would be sick.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

excuse the rest of my ugly car.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

xt_out said:


> excuse the rest of my ugly car.


it looks pretty nice despite the fact that the blinkers are horrendous


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I really wish I could find a front lip like that but looks like they wont be made any more


----------

